# Bandit Beast on Swamp Loggers



## Grace Tree (May 10, 2010)

I could use one of these.
The Beast


----------



## banshee67 (May 21, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> I could use one of these.
> The Beast



thats really cool that nothing goes to waste and they can make money off even the butt pile
b
obby seems like an awesome guy, seems like a great guy to work for,you can tell he really cares about his employees and he stresses more over them not being able to feed their families when business is bad, then he does worrying about himself


----------

